# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Protestë kundër bisedimeve me Serbinë

## Gon!

*Vetëvendosje e nisi ditën me protestë kundër bisedimeve me Serbinë*

Sigurimin e Kuvendit dhe të Qeverisë së Kosovës sot e kanë pritur protestuesit e Vetëvendosjes. Aktivistët e Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje janë përleshur që më mëngjes me Policinë e Kosovës, deri sa këta të fundit kanë tentuar të futen në ndërtesën e Qeverisë. Njësia speciale e Policisë së Kosovës ka përdorur gazë lotsjellës për ti zmbrapsur protestuesit, ndërsa  ka arrestuar disa nga ta.

Në orën tetë të mëngjesit një grup rreth njëqind protestuesish u përballën m policinë, e cila duket ishte e informuar për protestën, në shenjë kundërshtimi të bisedimeve me Serbinë.

Protestuesit fillimisht hodhën domate e ngjyr në drjetim të policisë, ndërkohë përdorën edhe mjete të forta  gurë e copa të tjera, që janë me bollëk në Sheshin në ndërtim Ibrahim Rugova, në drejtim të objekteve të Qeverisë e të Kuvendit. Policia, që ishte e pajisur me mjetet që zakonisht përdoren në rastet e pengimit të protestave, pasi ua tërhoqën vërejtjen që të largoheshin nga rrethojat e objekteve dhe refuzimit të urdhrit, përdorën gazin lotsjellës dhe u vunë në ndjekje të tyre deri afër Ministrisë së Kulturës.

Ndërkohë protestuesit shpaluan një transparent në të cilën shkruante Jo pazare me Serbinë. Protestuesit po brohorasin sheshi është i qytetarëve jo i policisë.

Protesta ende nuk ka përfunduar. Policia ka arrestuar disa nga pjesëmarrësit e saj. KTV bën të ditur se ndër të arrestuar është edhe deputeti Liburn Aliu.

Xhelal Sfeqla nga Vetëvendosje, siç e citon KTV-ja, tha se kjo Qeveri nuk ia do të mirën Kosovës. Ai deklaroi se Vetëvendosje është kundër bisedimeve dhe nuk do të lejojnë që ato të ndodhin.

Policia ka larguar protestuesit nga afërsia e ndërtesave të institucioneve, ndërsa protesta po vazhdon në Sheshin Nëna Terezë.

----------


## Gon!

Ndërsa protesta e Vetëvendosjes po vazhdon para objekteve të qeverisë e të Kuvendit kundër bisedimeve, njoftohet se lideri i kësaj Lëvizjeje, Albin Kurti, dhe deputetët Librun Aliu e Albana Fetpshi, janë liruar. Ata u arrestuan gjatë përleshjes së policisë me protestuesit.

----------


## Gon!

Prishtinë, 22 tetor  - 11:00 - (E plotësuar) Ene nuk është ndërprerë protesta e Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje, anëtarë e simpatizues të të cilës ndodhen përballë policisë, që po mbron objektet e Qeverisë e të Kuvendit nga depërtimi i tyre. Policia, siç raporton KTV-ja, ka arritur të marrë sërish nën kontroll situatën në sheshin “Nënë Tereza”. Ajo  kundër protestueseve dhe deputetëve të vetëvendosjes përdori përveç gazit lotsjellës edhe prej.

Vetëvendosja bënë të ditur se në mëngjes janë arrestuar 21 aktivistë si dhe 2  qytetarë, kalimtarë të rastit. Ndër të arrestuar ishin edhe deputetët Albin Kurti, Glauk Konjufca, Liburn Aliu e Albana Fetoshi, por këta janë liruar. Pas lirimit në fytyrën Liburn Aliut janë vënë re gjurmë të dhunës së përdorur ndaj tij.

Ndërkohë, lideri i Vetëvendosjes,  Albin Kurti  pas lirimit  ka akuzuar Qeverinë e Kosovës se po shkel të drejtat e qytetareve për të lëvizur lirshëm, duke rikujtuar në këtë kontest ndjekjen nga policia të protestuesve përgjatë Sheshit Nëna Terezë deri te Ministria e Kulturës, që është shëtitore dhe jo objekt qeveritar.

Kurti tha se kanë dalë për të protestuar qetësisht kundër pazareve të Thaçit, që po i bën  me kryeministrin e Serbisë e ish-zëdhënësin e kasapit të Ballkanit, Ivica Daçiqin. Sipas Kurtit Daçiqi po fiton për Serbinë, ndërsa Thaçi po përfiton individualisht.

Kurti tah para gazetarëve se Thaçi ka nisur procesin e dialogut, të cilin po e quan normalizim, e në fakt  me qëllimin e vetëm që të krijojë një minishtet  në veri, që do t’i ndukej  Kosovës.
Policia i ka bërë thirrje protestuesve të largohen nga kordoni dhe të mbajnë distancën. Ajo vazhdimisht po kërkon nga protestuesit që të shpërndahen.

Shpend Ahmeti i ka kërkuar policisë që ta lirojnë rrugën, pasi që sipas tij, ata kanë  të drejtë të protestojnë.

----------


## Gon!

Kurti akuzon Qeverinë se po krijon në veri minishtet serb

Prishtinë, 22 tetor – 11:13 - (E plotësuar) Ndërsa policia e protestuesit vazhdojnë të qëndrojnë ballëpërballë, organizatorët e saj theksojnë se nuk kishin dalë aty për të depërtuar në objektet e Qeverisë, por për të bllokuar hyrjet e saj dhe në këtë mënyrë për të bërë të pamundur punën e Qeverisë sot, në shenjë proteste për marrëveshjet në horizont me Serbinë.

Vetëvendosje bisedat me Serbinë pa kushtëzime paraprake i konsideron tradhti dhe vetëm në favor të vendit që ka shtypur, vrarë e masakruar mijëra shqiptarë dhe për këtë s’shfaq asnjë pendim.

----------


## Gon!

Policia ‘mbron’ objektet e Qeverisë në sheshin Nënë Tereza

Prishtinë, 22 tetor - 12:13 - (E plotësuar) Po vazhdon protesta e aktivistëve dhe mbështetësve të Vetëvendosjes. Policia e protestuesit në këto çaste po qëndrojnë  përballë  njëri tjetrit në mes të sheshit Nënë Tereza, në hapësirën ku ndërpriten rrugët pranë Ministrisë së Kulturës. Para pak çastesh në këtë pjesë të qytetit policia arrestoi Shpend Ahmetin, njërin nga nënkryetarët e kësaj lëvizjeje.
Qytetarët po shfaqin zemërimin ndaj veprimeve të policisë, të cilët kanë lënë mbrojtjen e objekteve të qeverisë e të Kuvendit dhe janë vënë në ndjekje të protestuesve. Është e vështirë këtu të dallohet kush janë qytetarët e kush protestuesit. Hotelierët kanë larguar edhe tavolinat e karriget nga sheshi.

----------


## Gon!

*Kurti: Thaçi po ia fal Serbisë krimet e bëra në Kosovë*



Prishtinë, 22 tetor - (E plotësuar) - Protestuesit e Policia e Kosovës po mbrojnë me kryeneçësi pozicionet e veta. Të parët duan të parakalojnë nëpër sheshin Nënë Tereza deri te objektet e Qeverisë, për të kundërshtuar kështu dialogun me Serbinë, kurse policia për t’i ndalë në mes të këtij sheshi, disa qindra metra larg Qeverisë e Kuvendit. “Barrikadimi” i tyre po vazhdon edhe në këto çaste.
Më herët, lideri i Vetvendosjes Albin Kurti, i deklaroi Kohavisionit se “kryeministri Thaçi po ia fal krimet Serbisë që ka bërë në Kosovë me shtrëngim duarsh me Daçiqin”. I ulur në sheshin Nënë Tereza para kordonit të njësisë speciale të Kosovës, Kurti ka thënë se Thaçi ka takuar zëdhënësin e Millosheviqit në Bruksel, pa kushtëzuar Serbinë. Kurti ka shtuar edhe një herë se është e patolerueshme ajo çfarë ka bërë të premten kryeministri Thaçi në Bruksel dhe është shprehur se janë kundër atyre bisedimeve. Ai gjithashtu ka kërkuar nga Policia që të largojë kordonin dhe t’i lërë aktivistët të protestojnë të lirë.
“Policia po i shkel të drejtat elementare njerëzore me prezencën e tyre të madhe në shesh, ku nuk po na lejon të lëvizim lirshëm”, ka theksuar  Kurti.

----------


## Gon!

Perkah protesten e Levizjes V V

----------


## Gon!

*Protesta u shpërnda, shumë të arrestuar e të lënduar*

Prishtinë, 22 tetor – (E plotësuar) Kur u duk se protesta po përfundonte e qetë, meqë policia i zhbllokoi pjesëmarrësit e saj në mes të sheshit “Nënë Tereza”, sërish ndodhi përplasja mes tyre, kur arritën në hapësirën midis Tetarit Kombëtar e Ministrisë së Transporteve. Ndërkohë u panë policë që po ndiqnin e po arrestonin protestues, dhe protestues që hidhnin mjete të forta kundër policisë.
U panë edhe ambulancat që mblidhnin të lënduar. Në këto çaste në shesh duket qetësi. Shihen policë me protestues që po i kapin rrugëve anësore e në sheshin “Nënë Tereza”.

----------


## Gogi

Une i perkrah Pooicine e Kosoves, te cilet ruajn rendin dhe ligjin. Eshte fatkeqesi te marresh lendime nga huligane dhe persona jashtligjor si amtaret e vetevendosjes, te cilet jane te angazhuar te rrenojne institucionet e vendit.

----------


## Gon!

Eshte po ky derguc Dacici qe ka masakruar shqipetare dhe ata polic qe rrahin sot vellezerit e tyre, ka prej atyre qe e kane humbur ndonje familjar ne lufte dhe urdhervrasja eshte bere nga ky Dacic derguci, tani keta dalin dhe i respektojne urdherat e serbofileve... Sa turp!!!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Albo

O njerez qe i bini te mires me shkelm...

Kur Serbia pranon te ulet te diskutoje ceshtjen e Kosoves me kryeministrin e Kosoves apo me kreret e shtetit shqiptar, kjo eshte nje gje e mire e jo e keqe. Do te thote qe pas 10 vjetesh acari diplomatik dhe mospranimi qe te njihej qofte edhe ekzistenca e nje shteti te pavarur ne Kosove, pala serbe po fillon te pranoje realitetin e Kosoves. Qe te mos vdisni injorante, arsyeja perse pala serbe nuk denjonte te takonte kreret e shtetit te Kosoves kish te bente me faktin se ajo nuk deshironte qe ti falte kredibilitet qeverise se Kosoves. Duke mos e takuar kryeministrin e Kosoves, ajo pretendonte te hidhte poshte ekzistencen e Kosoves se pavarur dhe ekzistencen e shtetit 10 vjecar ne Kosove. Fakti qe Serbia po pranon te ulet e diskutoje me palen shqiptare, ESHTE DICKA SHUME POZITIVE.

Gjeja tjeter qe duhet te mesoni eshte qe vendet e qyteteruara qe ju shikoni ne televizore, zgjedhin diplomacine e diskutimet per te zgjidhur problemet mes tyre, pasi nuk duan qe te zgjedhin ate rrugen tjeter: rrugen e konfliktit e dhunes. Te gjithe ata qe jane kunder diplomacise e bisedimeve jane kokegdhe qe nuk e imagjinojne dot jeten ne paqe por  vetem ne lufte. Meqenese u rriten vete me lufte e urrejtje, kete duan t'ua trashegojne edhe brezit te ri te shqiptareve, atyre 13 vjecareve ne Kosove qe nuk jane lindur e rritur ne lufte por ne paqe.

Ku eshte e keqja e diskutimeve? Qeveria e Kosoves do te diskutoje me palen serbe, dhe nuk ben dot asnje "pazar" fshehurazi apo ne kurriz te interesave tuaja, pasi cdo mareveshje qe palet mund te diskutojne, duhet te kaloje ne Kuvendin e Kosoves. Duke qene se ju jeni njerez jo fort te gdhendur, protestoni kunder idese se bisedimeve dhe para se diskutimet e takimet te behem mes paleve. Lereni qeverite te bejne punen e tyre, lere te dalin me nje mareveshje, dhe kur ta sjellin ne Kuvend, e diskutojme te gjithe nese eshte nje mareveshje e mire apo e keqe. Atehere po qe mund te dilni e protestoni apo kontaktoni deputetet tuaj ne Kuvend per ti shprehur mendimin tuaj per mareveshjen.

Nguliteni ne mendje: diskutimet jane gje e mire e jo e keqe. Keni plot te drejte qe qeveria e Kosoves te  beje transparencen me publikun per ate qe diskutohet, por nuk keni aspak te drejte te sulmoni e protestoni kunder institucioneve demokratike te Kosoves, vetem se ajo po ben detyren e saj kushtetuese.

Albo

----------


## Boy_XL

> *Protesta u shpërnda, shumë të arrestuar e të lënduar*
> 
> Prishtinë, 22 tetor  (E plotësuar) Kur u duk se protesta po përfundonte e qetë, meqë policia i zhbllokoi pjesëmarrësit e saj në mes të sheshit Nënë Tereza, sërish ndodhi përplasja mes tyre, kur arritën në hapësirën midis Tetarit Kombëtar e Ministrisë së Transporteve. Ndërkohë u panë policë që po ndiqnin e po arrestonin protestues, dhe protestues që hidhnin *mjete të forta kundër policisë.*
> U panë edhe ambulancat që mblidhnin të lënduar. Në këto çaste në shesh duket qetësi. Shihen policë me protestues që po i kapin rrugëve anësore e në sheshin Nënë Tereza.


- a ne fillim me lula a? tani me mjete te forta !!! bravo bre te pa pare !!!

P.s. nejse policis u lumshin durt se mi kishin dermu dajak rrugaqt,shpresoj qe kejt per Spital i kan bo.

----------


## Gogi

Policia me sa pash ka treguar profesionalizem te larte perball rrugaqeve, sepse te hudhesh mjete te forta iunder policise se vendit tend nuk emertohesh ndryshe pervec rrugaq dhe huligan. Mirepo fatmiresisht huliganet more nje pergjigje profesionale nga Policia, me sa pash Liburn Aliu kishte marr disa goditje qe nuk do ti harron.

Fatkeqsisht, kur ishte koha e duhur keta patriot fshiheshin skutave

----------


## Boy_XL

- lum e shyqyr erdh dita e jan policia shqiptare , kurse disa njerz qohen kunder tyre , nese je kunder kesaj policie je pro policis qe ishin para 13 viteve me siguri po ju mungon ajo policia blu .
- Sot duhet mu krenu qe kem edhe policin te njesis Speciale , e disa qohen hedhin mjete te forta kunder tyre , te gjoret jan nzor te madh , te ruajn  veten nga serbet a te ruajn veten nga shoket  e serbeve qe quhen vetfundosje .
turp te keni o gjka i serbit.

----------


## Antiproanti

*Policia mbron objektet e Qeverisë në sheshin Nënë Tereza*

...
Qytetarët po shfaqin zemërimin ndaj veprimeve të policisë, të cilët kanë lënë mbrojtjen e objekteve të qeverisë e të Kuvendit dhe janë vënë në ndjekje të protestuesve. Është e vështirë këtu të dallohet kush janë qytetarët e kush protestuesit. Hotelierët kanë larguar edhe tavolinat e karriget nga sheshi.  



*Protesta u shpërnda, shumë të arrestuar e të lënduar* 

Prishtinë, 22 tetor  15:38 - (E plotësuar) Kur u duk se protesta po përfundonte e qetë, meqë policia i zhbllokoi pjesëmarrësit e saj në mes të sheshit Nënë Tereza, sërish ndodhi përplasja mes tyre, kur arritën në hapësirën midis Tetarit Kombëtar e Ministrisë së Transporteve. Ndërkohë u panë policë që po ndiqnin e po arrestonin protestues, dhe protestues që hidhnin mjete të forta kundër policisë.
U panë edhe ambulancat që mblidhnin të lënduar. Në këto çaste në shesh duket qetësi.* Shihen policë me protestues që po i kapin rrugëve anësore e në sheshin Nënë Tereza.*


*Kurti akuzon Qeverinë se po krijon në veri minishtet serb*

Vetëvendosje bisedat me Serbinë pa kushtëzime paraprake i konsideron tradhti dhe vetëm në favor të vendit që ka shtypur, vrarë e masakruar mijëra shqiptarë dhe për këtë sshfaq asnjë pendim.


Ndërkohë, lideri i Vetëvendosjes,  Albin Kurti  pas lirimit  ka akuzuar Qeverinë e Kosovës se po shkel të drejtat e qytetareve për të lëvizur lirshëm,* duke rikujtuar në këtë kontest ndjekjen nga policia të protestuesve përgjatë Sheshit Nëna Terezë deri te Ministria e Kulturës, që është shëtitore dhe jo objekt qeveritar.*


*Kurti tha se kanë dalë për të protestuar qetësisht kundër pazareve të Thaçit, që po i bën  me kryeministrin e Serbisë e ish-zëdhënësin e kasapit të Ballkanit, Ivica Daçiqin. Sipas Kurtit Daçiqi po fiton për Serbinë, ndërsa Thaçi po përfiton individualisht. 
*


Kurti tah para gazetarëve se Thaçi ka nisur procesin e dialogut, të cilin po e quan normalizim, e *në fakt  me qëllimin e vetëm që të krijojë një minishtet  në veri, që do ti ndukej  Kosovës.* 

http://www.koha.net/?page=1,13,119995

----------


## Antiproanti

*VV: Të arrestuarit keqtrajtohen edhe në stacion të policisë*


Protesta e Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje e nisur sot në mëngjes, ka përfunduar pak para orës 17, pak kohë pasi që policia e Kosovës ua hapi rrugën protestuesve të grumbulluar te hoteli Swiss Diamond, në sheshin Nëna Terezë, dhe turma u nis për të protestuar drejt Qeverisë së Kosovës.

***

*Lëvizja Vetëvendosje njofton se mbi 30 aktivistë dhe qytetarë janë të arrestuar.*

*Aktivisti Boiken Abazi është keqtrajtuar edhe në stacion të policisë. Gjithashtu është keqtrajtuar dhe një studente, e cila ishte kalimtare e rastit, thuhet në një njoftim të Vetëvendosjes.*

***

http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/1/1/6...n-te-policise/

----------


## Gogi

> - lum e shyqyr erdh dita e jan policia shqiptare , kurse disa njerz qohen kunder tyre , nese je kunder kesaj policie je pro policis qe ishin para 13 viteve me siguri po ju mungon ajo policia blu .
> - Sot duhet mu krenu qe kem edhe policin te njesis Speciale , e disa qohen hedhin mjete te forta kunder tyre , te gjoret jan nzor te madh , te ruajn  veten nga serbet a te ruajn veten nga shoket  e serbeve qe quhen vetfundosje .
> turp te keni o gjka i serbit.


A po e sheh se i pakan keqtrajtu neper stacione policore! Dije qe nuk o n rregull qeshtu :sarkastik:

----------


## Boy_XL

> A po e sheh se i pakan keqtrajtu neper stacione policore! Dije qe nuk o n rregull qeshtu


jo ne rregull hiq jo po nejse , se keta apet i  kan fajet niher i kan mashtru me lula policin tani i kan gjujt me  mejte te forta, e per qeto policia i kan keqtrajtu n'stacion policor.
amo une apet po tham mir qe jan shqipe te dy part edhe mirren vesh.

----------


## Gogi

> jo ne rregull hiq jo po nejse , se keta apet i  kan fajet niher i kan mashtru me lula policin tani i kan gjujt me  mejte te forta, e per qeto policia i kan keqtrajtu n'stacion policor.
> amo une apet po tham mir qe jan shqipe te dy part edhe mirren vesh.


Po po, na per pak se kem kqyr kurr, nese policia jane sjell mire jasht, une hallall jav boj per ka ni shpull qe jav kane dhan brenda  :ngerdheshje: 

Po kta vec 50 veta more ishin kane dal ....

----------


## Boy_XL

> Po po, na per pak se kem kqyr kurr, nese policia jane sjell mire jasht, une hallall jav boj per ka ni shpull qe jav kane dhan brenda 
> 
> *Po kta vec 50 veta more ishin kane dal* ....


- po nejse de njeri mos i akuzo pse jan 50 veta , qaq jan ma shum ska !!!!
- p.s , skan pas faj pleqt qe kan than ''stupci ka dal prej Xhenetit''

----------

